# Will AR6 kill a coyote?



## avv604

All,

I have found the need to remove coyotes from our land. Since the Evanix AR6 is so powerful.. I was wondering if anyone knew if it will kill a coyote?

Currently the AR6 is zeroed in at 50 yards. I am expecting to pull the varmint in to between 75 and 50 yards or closer.

Will a head shot with a 28 or 30 grain bullet do the job or should I consider purchasing a larger caliber gun?


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Not enough energy for that .22 to go through the skull. Body shots are out of question unless you have a big bore. PLEASE consider other options...


----------



## newtexas2006

.22caliber good shot in the head with close range like 35 yard and the answer is yes, but I recommend go with .22RL firearm or bigger bore.


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> Not enough energy for that .22 to go through the skull. Body shots are out of question unless you have a big bore. PLEASE consider other options...


Ambush,

The gun shoots at 30 grain pellet at 950 - 970 f.p.s, so by my calculations that is 60.13 - 62.69 foot pounds of energy.

How much fpe is needed in your opinion for a clean head shot? Body shot?

For other options, should I consider larger caliber or "larger" gun in .22 caliber.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

In theory...yes, close range, you drill one 30 grainer through an eye socket, and it is all over for a yote.

In reality...other factors come into play that can make the theory I mentioned above a very irresponsible matter: wind, elevation, your adrenalin, the urge to rush the shot, etc. Yote is not a stationary target and there would be a possibility that it will move or twitch its head right at the same time you pull that trigger. There are many other factors to it...

60 FPE is indeed a lot, but the shot placement is the most important aspect.

Forget about body shots with small bore airguns. They don't generate the hydroshock effect (none of airguns do), don't create large wound channels, and don't expand as much as needed. After all we are talking about coyotes here, not pigeons, squirrels, or rabbits.

In conclusion, a high precision shot through brains will do the trick, but can you consistently and responsibly do it over and over..?

I stated my opinion. Take it as it is - just an opinion.


----------



## zzyzx

I hit a coyote more than a week ago with a Eun Jin pellet from my Evanix Blizzard.

One shot, one kill.

I was lucky.

The coyote was curious and gradually worked his way slightly uphill to where I was lying prone by the grain bin near the chicken coop. I saw movement while he was crossing a wheat field on the snow and I laid down and waited. He kept coming in, looking around. As he got closer he would stop and look where I was(or maybe at the coop behind me) and then off to his right at a brush area where the corral fence it. Finally he got to right at 40 yards, the sweet spot I have this rifle sighted in at.(10 shot groups I can cover with a dime) The distance I usually practice at. He looked at the corral area and I nailed him through the left eye. He dropped on the spot and didn't move.

He was big enough that maybe I would have only wonded him if I had tried for a heart/lung shot. If he was looking straight on and I tried a skull shot it may have penetrated... or maybe glanced off. As I said, I was lucky he came in to my sweet spot and I wasn't shaky. Doubt I could do it more than 3 of 5 times in a row even with practice.

The advice for more power is a good one but if you can place your shot and work within the power range of your rifle it can be done. Having the quick follow up shots of your AR6 will be welcome if the animal doesn't drop immediately.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Looks like we have one more serious airgunner here. Good deal. Hopefully this airgun part of the forum will finally get revived :beer:


----------



## avv604

zzyzx said:


> I hit a coyote more than a week ago with a Eun Jin pellet from my Evanix Blizzard.
> 
> One shot, one kill.
> 
> I was lucky.
> 
> The coyote was curious and gradually worked his way slightly uphill to where I was lying prone by the grain bin near the chicken coop. I saw movement while he was crossing a wheat field on the snow and I laid down and waited. He kept coming in, looking around. As he got closer he would stop and look where I was(or maybe at the coop behind me) and then off to his right at a brush area where the corral fence it. Finally he got to right at 40 yards, the sweet spot I have this rifle sighted in at.(10 shot groups I can cover with a dime) The distance I usually practice at. He looked at the corral area and I nailed him through the left eye. He dropped on the spot and didn't move.
> 
> He was big enough that maybe I would have only wonded him if I had tried for a heart/lung shot. If he was looking straight on and I tried a skull shot it may have penetrated... or maybe glanced off. As I said, I was lucky he came in to my sweet spot and I wasn't shaky. Doubt I could do it more than 3 of 5 times in a row even with practice.
> 
> The advice for more power is a good one but if you can place your shot and work within the power range of your rifle it can be done. Having the quick follow up shots of your AR6 will be welcome if the animal doesn't drop immediately.


Since the inception of this post I have taken all into consideration and opted for the purchase of a Jack Haley .457. I have sold the AR6 and purchased two Marauders (.22 and .177). Given the Blizzard has less power than the AR6, I am sure I could have killed coyotes with the AR6, but as aptly stated a few times on this posting... it is not advisable. Hitting an non-moving target at 50 yards is different than hitting a live moving target at 50 yards. A .457 250 grain bullet should do the trick without any issues... from the gun that is.


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> Looks like we have one more serious airgunner here. Good deal. Hopefully this airgun part of the forum will finally get revived :beer:


Indeed. It seems to have gone stale. Perhaps our Gamo jokes are not as well liked by others? Oh well, Gamo jokes are still funny to me! :laugh:


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Oh....ahhh...can you imagine Gamo start making big bores? :rollin: Alloy pellet of .457 diameter that weighs only 50 grain or so and going 1500 fps, Gamo will be like, hey, our big bores are better than JH or DAQ!!! They are FAST!!! Watch that tied up to a baobab African Elephant drop on the spot!!! :thumb:


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> Oh....ahhh...can you imagine Gamo start making big bores? :rollin: Alloy pellet of .457 diameter that weighs only 50 grain or so and going 1500 fps, Gamo will be like, hey, our big bores are better than JH or DAQ!!! They are FAST!!! Watch that tied up to a baobab African Elephant drop on the spot!!! :thumb:


Oh, you know Gamo won't use a .457... they will use a .22! If a .177 will take a wild bore, why go much bigger! :rollin: 
Why I am sure they could use a new .22 Gamo Extra Extra Extreme, sit in a blind hanging half out and talking loud, then... jump out of the blind, sling the rifle up to their hip, and take down the elephant with one shot to the head while turned around backwards and no sights!! :thumb: It will be on video, so you know that means it is true. Right?


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Gamo nomenclature:

.177 for hogs and coyotes
.20 for deer and elk
.22 for elephants and cape-bufallo
.25 as an anti-material round to destroy buildings and artillery pieces in Iraq

Damn, what do I use for squirrels and such? :rollin:

:thumb:


----------



## blowgunner62

I'm pretty sure that Gamo never made a .20. But if they did, they would think it was the best thing to ever hit their pocketbooks! I'm glad I have better things than Gamos now, if for no other reason than that I can laugh at your jokes now instead of thinking out a long piece of garbage in defense of Gamo with which to pollute the forum! 

I wonder if they will ever shoot an under-water video going for a blue whale. By then they should have ther new PBC ammo out. (Performance Bull Crap) Hey...I wonder if I could kill a wildabeast using a .25 Hunter Extreme and a piece of rabbit poo...


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> what do I use for squirrels and such?


Use their BB Extreme air rifle... duh!  It goes 12000 fps using PBA BBs. :lol:


----------



## spentwings

avv604 said:


> Ambush Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we have one more serious airgunner here. Good deal. Hopefully this airgun part of the forum will finally get revived :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. It seems to have gone stale. Perhaps our Gamo jokes are not as well liked by others? Oh well, Gamo jokes are still funny to me! :laugh:
Click to expand...

I wouldn't call myself a serious airgunner, but my enthusiasm hasn't wavered. It's been a long winter up here.


----------



## zzyzx

One problem with Gamo is that they own BSA. Was looking at a BSA but after finding that information I will go with an FX, HW or Theoben instead.


----------



## zzyzx

Second coyote in two weeks, both with Air Rifles. This one with the TechForce 89. Rifle resting on a beaver felled tree and the coyote walked by about 20 yards away. He ran a short bit after I hit him and then dropped. Was dead when I walked over to him a few minutes later.

Again, a lucky shot. I did nail a skunk a bit later but missed way too many blackbirds in the trees while shooting in wind gusts of 20+mph.

A coyote is doable but if any further away I would have passed on the shot. Pellet rifles are all about shot placement and maybe even a bit of luck with larger animals and rifles on the edge of performance. I do know a gentleman a bit North of us on the Reservation that took an adult moose with a .17 HMR. One shot through the ear into the brain. Sure wouldn't want to try that one.


----------



## avv604

zzyzx said:


> One problem with Gamo is that they own BSA. Was looking at a BSA but after finding that information I will go with an FX, HW or Theoben instead.


Gamo own BSA? Jeepers... that stinks.

Hey AH, don't you have stock in Gamo? That should help you out... right?


----------



## avv604

zzyzx said:


> Second coyote in two weeks, both with Air Rifles. This one with the TechForce 89. Rifle resting on a beaver felled tree and the coyote walked by about 20 yards away. He ran a short bit after I hit him and then dropped. Was dead when I walked over to him a few minutes later.
> 
> Again, a lucky shot. I did nail a skunk a bit later but missed way too many blackbirds in the trees while shooting in wind gusts of 20+mph.
> 
> A coyote is doable but if any further away I would have passed on the shot. Pellet rifles are all about shot placement and maybe even a bit of luck with larger animals and rifles on the edge of performance. I do know a gentleman a bit North of us on the Reservation that took an adult moose with a .17 HMR. One shot through the ear into the brain. Sure wouldn't want to try that one.


Nice 'yote! I guess that is a .22 rifle?


----------



## zzyzx

This coyote was taken with a .22 Calibre Tech Force 89 air rifle. Second coyote I have nailed with air rifles this spring. As I have posted, they were both in the sweet spot as far as distance goes for each rifle. Any further away and I would not have taken the shot. I want a quick, clean kill. Not a wounded animal.

No more coyotes since then but a good skunk, couple of raccoons and a half dozen gophers and ground squirrils as wall as lots of blackbirds. Lest you get thinking I am a great shot I do miss too many blackbirds but have been taking shots longer than normal trying to get them scared so they will be easier to keep off the sunflower fields later in the season. A few dead ones and a lot of scared ones flying away.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Nah...never cared about BSA guns since there are MUCH better options for the same money. So f*** Gamo and f*** BSA :wink:


----------



## zzyzx

Oh....ahhh...can you imagine Gamo start making big bores?

Are you saying Gamo may make them or those who keep talking about them are 'big bores'? (its a joke, don't throw rocks)

I do have some friends with Gamo air rifles and they do OK. The ones I have talked into trying Charlie Da Tunas trigger drop in have all been very pleased. Really helped their shooting.

For now I would look at the NPSS or Benjamin Trail series if I were going that direction. Might look seriously at a Vortek gas ram kit for one of the 350 magnum rifles in the future. Recently got two of these rifles, .177 and .22. Will try both for a few months and against the 34 Panther pro I just picked up and decide which to keep for the long haul to complement what I know I am keeping already.

Fun to shoot a few different rifles and over the next few months they will sort themselves out as I will find which I instinctively grab for shooting the blackbirds and other pests. Already know the Evanix Blizzard in .22 is my main KEEPER. One sweet rifle with great accuracy and very fun to shoot. Also a really beautiful stock on it, smooth operating and a lot of power for an air rifle.


----------



## Powerfisher

I too have Coyote problems. I live in S. Lake Tahoe and you can not discharge a firearm within city limits. So, I have a Beeman 1074 w/.22 & .177 interchangable. The .22 states 800FPS and the .177 states 1000FPS. I am going to use a PBA Raptor and see how much damage it does on different objects. At 25-30yds I can hit a quarter every time. I have many deformed quarters now. I cant see it NOT bang-flopping a Yote @ 25 yds if hit in the eye....It goes right through 1/2" plywood and breaks the back of 5/8" plywood, but wont go through. Thats using lead. The Raptor states that it will improve velocity and gain penetration. If this will go clean through 5/8" plywoood, it should get into a Yote skull without any issues. A .22LR goes from sub sonic (under 1125 FPS) to well over that speed. If my .22 Raptor will go close to 1000FPS, not only will I remain stealthy and not break the sound barrier but I wont disturb the neighbors, I will also eliminate my coyote problem. UPDATE>>>05/21/10, I have no idea what im doing. This seems to be a lot like BP, you need to find the right projectile that works well with your rifle.


----------



## zzyzx

You guys and your Gamo prejudice...

Just wait a few weeks for the UberGamo to be released. Shoots twice the speed of light with super featherweight GamoSpecialAmmo packets which give you twelve shots per load, each going twice as fast as the previous shot. So fast they kill an animal and cauterize the wound at the same time. Will come with an astronomical 3000x scope so you can hone in on the eyes of gnats bothering your dog across the street as he pees on the neighbors mailbox. Will be great in when coupled with the add-on infra red ground and wall penetrating radar setup they will have with it. You can shoot mice and varmints in and through walls with the onboard computer adjusting the power level so the pellet kills them and stops in the animal. No more overshooting and blowing out the dishes or pickup window inside the garage!

Weighs less than two pounds and has computer controls that you can program to recognize any legal game and even work around for neighbor kids and old Volvos. Program it and sit in your easy chair as it automatically finds the game you just put into the computer, aims and fires for you. You can sit back with tall one, cooling your heels while the rifle racks up impressive kill numbers and even takes full frame HD Video of the shot for you to use later on YouTube.

Gamo thinks of Everything!


----------



## avv604

zzyzx said:


> You guys and your Gamo prejudice...
> 
> Just wait a few weeks for the UberGamo to be released. Shoots twice the speed of light with super featherweight GamoSpecialAmmo packets which give you twelve shots per load, each going twice as fast as the previous shot. So fast they kill an animal and cauterize the wound at the same time. Will come with an astronomical 3000x scope so you can hone in on the eyes of gnats bothering your dog across the street as he pees on the neighbors mailbox. Will be great in when coupled with the add-on infra red ground and wall penetrating radar setup they will have with it. You can shoot mice and varmints in and through walls with the onboard computer adjusting the power level so the pellet kills them and stops in the animal. No more overshooting and blowing out the dishes or pickup window inside the garage!
> 
> Weighs less than two pounds and has computer controls that you can program to recognize any legal game and even work around for neighbor kids and old Volvos. Program it and sit in your easy chair as it automatically finds the game you just put into the computer, aims and fires for you. You can sit back with tall one, cooling your heels while the rifle racks up impressive kill numbers and even takes full frame HD Video of the shot for you to use later on YouTube.
> 
> Gamo thinks of Everything!


  Whoa!! And I bet is cost just $125!!! Man, next they will have a laser attachment. No need for ammo any more... just point the laser at the head and goes right through it. Then, 1000 yards kills will be common place!!  Wow.

:thumb: :rollin: 
Nice.


----------



## Mrod mike

I own citrus airguns I have an ar6 in 22 and have easily killed yote out to 73 yards and at 50 yards your gun will put a pellet clean thru I have also taken several with my 22 cal marauder at 40 to 63 yards if your gun is shooting in the 800's you should have no problem with a head shot kill bodie shot will require at least 930 fps and they will run but not to far you go to airgunspace.ning and check out some of the yote's i have taken with my airguns the latest was with my custom 25 cal pistol


----------

